# Trendaufzeichnung Codesys und Wago 750-880



## etsc301595 (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo mache gerade ein Projekt mit Codesys und Wago 750-880 Controller.
Der Contoller hat ja eine SD-Karte.
Die Trend-Aufzeichnung wird laut Handbuch nur bei der HMI und nicht bei der 
Web-Visu unterstützt.
Wollte vorerst nur mit der Web-Visu arbeiten.
Kennt jemand einen Möglichkeit die Daten für diese Trend-Aufzeichnung bei der Web-Visu in
ein Archiv in meinen Fall auf die SD-Karte zu speichern und später wieder in der Web-Visu
anzuzeigen?


----------



## WAGO (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

das, was Du im Handbuch gelesen hast, ist prinzipiell richtig. Wenn man in dem Trendobjekt die historische Datenaufzeichnung aktiviert und als Ziel eine Datei auf der SD-Karte wählt (z.B. "s:\daten"), dann wird auf die SD-Karten eine Datei "daten.dat" geschrieben. Diese läßt sich beispielsweise per FTP downloaden und in Excel auswerten.
Eine andere Möglichkeit zur Datenarchivierung ist in unserem Anwendungshinweis A114100 (siehe http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a1141/a114100d_f.htm) beschrieben.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## d.langhojer (2 April 2018)

Hallo.

Gibt es für den Anwendungshinweis A114100 bzw für den Datenplotter Beispielprojekte in denen ein Temperaturtrend gespeichert und in der Visu als "Graph" wieder dargestellt wird?

mfg

d.langhojer


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (4 April 2018)

Hallo d.langhojer,

bei dem Anwendungshinweis vom Datalogger ist ein Beispielprojekt enthalten, mit dem eine csv Datei erstellt wird und diese kann dann mit dem Dataplotter (extra Anwendungshinweis) in einem "Graph" angezeigt werden kann.

Bei dem Anwendungshinweis A114100 sind mehrere Beispielprojekte enthalten. Das Beispiel Datenverarbeitung.pro werden Werte in einem "beweglichem Graph" angezeigt und in eine csv Datei gespeichert. Wenn du eine Datei vom Filesystem auslesen und anzeigen möchtest dann musst du zusätzlich das Beispiel CSV_Datei_Lesen in dein Projekt implementieren.

Solltest du zusätzlich Fragen haben, dann wende dich bitte direkt an uns, damit wir das Thema vielleicht auch


----------



## d.langhojer (6 April 2018)

Hallo WAGO Support Team.

(((((Inzwischen habe ich gelesen und auf eine 4GB SD Karte den Ordner CSV_Files erstellt und den Ordner dataplotter aus dem 750-88x Unterordner des Anwendungshinweis kopiert.
Leider sagt das WBM des 880er Controller nach etwas Wartezeit auf das SD-Card Menü => NO SD-CARD.
Und der Controller blinkt dann auch rot. Ich habe versucht in FAT zu formatieren und in FAT32. Identisches Ergebnis...))))

Wo liegt der Fehler?

JA... Da sollte man halt auch eine SD nehmen und keine SDHC... Sorry. Karte wird jetzt erkannt mit FAT32... 

mfg

d.langhojer


----------



## dosqmbxpsa (7 April 2018)

Solltest du zusätzlich Fragen haben, dann wende dich bitte direkt an uns, damit wir das Thema vielleicht auch


----------

